# Appel aux possesseurs d'iPod nano/shuffle et d'un mac



## Stiop (22 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
Fan d'Apple, je réalise depuis quelques années une collection d'icônes (plus précisément de fichiers icns). Loufoque, certes, mais pas plus bête que les timbres  J'ai jusqu'alors réuni plus de 860 pièces dans ma collection, mais il me manque presque toutes les icônes d'iPod nano et shuffle. En effet, chaque iPod de chaque couleur et de chaque génération possède une icône différente !

Je lance donc à* appel à la solidarité* parmi les lecteurs et lectrices de MacG possédant un iPod et un Mac ! Est-ce que quelques bonnes âmes pourraient m'aider à compléter ma collection et prendre une minute (ça ne dure pas plus longtemps, promis !) pour récupérer l'icône de leur iPod et me l'envoyer par mail ?   Ca serait simplement fabuleux de votre part !

Merci infiniment d'avance ! 

PS : Ci-joint une petite explication sur la manip' a effectuer pour effectuer l'icône.


----------



## Locke (23 Avril 2016)

Juste comme ça en passant... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204217 ...avec Google et Images, tu trouves tout ce que tu veux.


----------



## Stiop (23 Avril 2016)

Non non, j'ai déjà recherché sur Google bien des fois, sinon je ne vous aurais pas demandé de l'aide !  Je recherche les fichiers icns originaux, ceux qui sont installés dans chaque iPod nano ou shuffle.


----------



## CBi (23 Avril 2016)

Stiop a dit:


> Non non, j'ai déjà recherché sur Google bien des fois, sinon je ne vous aurais pas demandé de l'aide !  Je recherche les fichiers icns originaux, ceux qui sont installés dans chaque iPod nano ou shuffle.


Es-tu sûr que les fichiers ions que tu cherches sont stockés sur chacun des iPods ? Je n'ai pas pu trouver l'information sur le net, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que si on branche en réseau un iMac G4 par exemple, le fichier idoine va être affiché, et il se trouve dans Mas OS, précisément ici = System -> Library -> CoreServices -> CoreTypes.bundle -> Contents -> Resources . Il en est de même pour les fichiers qui figurent des disques externes. Pour les iPods, je ne sais pas.


----------



## Stiop (23 Avril 2016)

CBi a dit:


> Es-tu sûr que les fichiers ions que tu cherches sont stockés sur chacun des iPods ? Je n'ai pas pu trouver l'information sur le net, mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que si on branche en réseau un iMac G4 par exemple, le fichier idoine va être affiché, et il se trouve dans Mas OS, précisément ici = System -> Library -> CoreServices -> CoreTypes.bundle -> Contents -> Resources . Il en est de même pour les fichiers qui figurent des disques externes. Pour les iPods, je ne sais pas.



Oui, je suis certain que ces icônes ne sont pas dans le système  (les seuls iPod dans CoreType sont les iPod Touch). Chaque iPod contient sa propre icône, comme je l'ai découvert en procédant scientifiquement : une commande find avec le terminal m'a indiqué qu'elles n'étaient nulle part sur le Mac. Puis, en suppriment le _.VolumeIcon.icns_ sur mon iPod, et en le reconnectant au Mac privé de toute connexion internet, l'apparition de l'icône précédemment supprimée prouve bien qu'elle est placée en locale sur l'iPod. Il n'y a donc pas d'autre solution que de récupérer le fichier icns sur chaque iPod.

C'est pour ça que je m'adresse à chaque possesseur d'iPod nano ou shuffle qui aurait la bonté de m'aider dans ma quête aux icônes  S'il vous plait, ce n'est vraiment pas compliqué, et ça m'aiderait énormément !


----------



## CBi (24 Avril 2016)

Dans ce cas, voici le mien = https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9y-OVjmNkZ1Rkp4UGVRNnAySms/view?usp=sharing
Malheureusement, je n'ai plus mon iPod Shuffle Blanc, qui reste mon préféré.


----------



## Stiop (24 Avril 2016)

CBi a dit:


> Dans ce cas, voici le mien = https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9y-OVjmNkZ1Rkp4UGVRNnAySms/view?usp=sharing
> Malheureusement, je n'ai plus mon iPod Shuffle Blanc, qui reste mon préféré.



Merci beaucoup CBi !


----------



## TéléMacOriginal (26 Avril 2016)

C'est ça que j'aime bien sur MacG, c'est l'esprit de communauté ! Surtout pour une demande comme ça  Du coup j'ai envoyé mon icône par mail, j'espère que tu l'as reçue stiop, et j'espère que d'autres t'aideront à compléter ta collection !!


----------



## Stiop (9 Mai 2016)

Merci infiniment ! Anyone else ?


----------



## meli_78 (5 Octobre 2016)

Salut Stiop
J'ai un iPod nano de 2014, je sais pas si tu l'as déjà mais je te l'envoie par mail.
Bonne continuation avec ta collection! 
Meli


----------



## Stiop (7 Octobre 2016)

Merci beaucoup Meli


----------



## meli_78 (8 Octobre 2016)

Avec plaisir  
Quand j'aurais l'ipod nano pour mon gamin, je penserai à faire la même manip' pour t'envoyer son icône.


----------



## DarkFlamme (14 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour, ce sujet n'a plus vraiment l'air d'actualité mais si ça t'intéresse j'ai un iPod nano 4g gris, si tu veux l'icône je te l'envoie. Bonne chance pour ta collection si tu ne l'as pas encore finie [emoji6]


----------



## meli_78 (14 Novembre 2016)

Voilà, je t'ai envoyé celui de mon fils. J'espère que tu ne l'auras pas déjà…


----------



## Stiop (20 Novembre 2016)

DarkFlamme a dit:


> Bonjour, ce sujet n'a plus vraiment l'air d'actualité mais si ça t'intéresse j'ai un iPod nano 4g gris, si tu veux l'icône je te l'envoie. Bonne chance pour ta collection si tu ne l'as pas encore finie [emoji6]



Bonjour bonjour ! Je suis toujours intéressé par (presque) toutes les icônes d'iPod nano ou shuffle, c'est vraiment compliqué de trouver tous les coloris… En particulier, l'icône de l'iPod nano 4g gris manque toujours à ma collection, je serais donc ravi que tu me l'envoies


----------



## Stiop (20 Novembre 2016)

Un grand merci Meli pour tes deux icônes !  Plus que 57 à trouver !


----------



## Stiop (17 Décembre 2016)

Pour ceux à qui les commandes Terminal ne font pas peur, il est beaucoup plus simple de récupérer l'icône de l'iPod en tapant 
_*cp /Volumes/*[nom de l'ipod]*/.VolumeIcon.icns Desktop/icone.icns && chflags nohidden Desktop/icone.icns*_

(La première partie de la commande copie l'icône de l'iPod au bureau ; la deuxième rend le ficher, au départ invisible, visible)


----------



## Vanton (18 Décembre 2016)

Salut !
Il te manque quoi ? 

J'ai pas mal d'iPod en stock...
iPod 1G
iPod 3G
iPod 4G Photo
iPod 5G Vidéo blanc 
iPod mini 1G doré 
iPod nano 1G blanc 
iPod nano 1G noir
iPod nano 2G rouge
iPod nano 3G rouge
iPod nano 4G jaune 
iPod nano 6G bleu
iPod nano 7G argent
iPod shuffle 1G 
iPod shuffle 2G bleu (2008)
iPod shuffle 3G rose
iPod shuffle 3G inox
iPod shuffle 4G mauve

J'crois avoir fait le tour... Dis moi si tu as besoin d'un truc


----------



## Stiop (31 Décembre 2016)

Wahou, merci beaucoup Vanton pour toutes ces icônes  Et pour m'avoir indiqué des détails sur la lignée des iPod nano de 2008  Du coup encore 56 icônes à trouver !


----------



## Vanton (31 Décembre 2016)

J'ai récupéré celle du shuffle 4G violet de ma mère. J'ai oublié de recontacter ma pote pour le shuffle 4G doré


----------



## Stiop (20 Février 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous ! Je recherche toujours des iPod Nano et iPod Shuffle pour ma collection d'icônes  Si vous en avez, m'envoyer son icône me serait très utile :3 (le plus simple pour la récupérer est d'utiliser la ligne de commande ci-dessus, ou si vous préférez, la manip du premier post)


----------



## Stiop (1 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour 

_Petit récapitulatif pour ce thread :_
A chaque iPod est associé une icône le représentant en détail, selon sa couleur et son modèle. Je collectionne ces icônes, et il n'y a pas d'autres moyens pour récupérer celles des iPod shuffle et nano que de brancher *chaque modèle *à un Mac. C'est pourquoi je demande de l'aide à quiconque étant en possession de ces deux éléments.

Pour ce faire, il suffit de brancher l'iPod au Mac, d'ouvrir Terminal, et de taper la commande suivante (en remplaçant _[nom de l'ipod]_ par le nom de votre iPod) : 
_*cp /Volumes/*[nom de l'ipod]*/.VolumeIcon.icns Desktop/icone.icns && chflags nohidden Desktop/icone.icns
*_
Cette commande copie simplement l'icône sur le bureau, et la rend visible dans le Finder. Il ne reste plus qu'à me la faire parvenir par mail : stiopa@outlook.fr

Merci d'avance à toutes celles et ceux qui prendront 50 secondes pour aider un passionné !


----------



## luc1en (2 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

cela motiverait peut-être un peu plus les volontaires s'ils connaissaient l'état de la récolte : quels modèles manquent-ils encore ?


----------



## Stiop (2 Juillet 2017)

Bonne idée ! Voici un récapitulatif des icônes encore à trouver (celles non cochées) :


----------



## Stiop (27 Juillet 2017)

Grâce à plusieurs participations, j'ai désormais récupéré :
- l'iPod nano 4g orange
- l'iPod nano 7g noir
- l'iPod shuffle 4g RED
- l'iPod shuffle 2g de 2008 rouge

Merci aux généreux contributeurs !


----------



## Heyte (27 Juillet 2017)

Salut si besoin j'ai un iPod Nano gris de seconde génération !


----------



## Azalex (27 Juillet 2017)

Bonsoir, 

je voulais envoyer l'icône de l'ipod shuffle 3gen fin 2009 noir, mais la commande fonctionne pas, il me répond : 

cp: /Volumes/az/.VolumeIcon.icns: No such file or directory 

donc il trouve pas... une idée ?


----------



## Azalex (27 Juillet 2017)

bon finalement le copier coller de l'icône dans info fonctionne très bien... je crois que je suis un peu fatigué ^^' bon j'envois mon mail bon courage pour la suite.


----------



## daffyb (28 Juillet 2017)

C'est vrai qu'avec le listing de ce que tu as et de ce qu'il manque, c'est vachement plus motivant…
Donc, voici l'icône de l'iPod Nano RED mid 2015 :
VolumeIcon-iPod Nano RED 7thGen mid-2015.icns


----------



## Vanton (28 Juillet 2017)

Il te manque encore quelques modèles dans ta liste...  Le nano 5G a existé en noir également, comme le 4G.


----------



## Stiop (1 Août 2017)

Grâce à de nouvelles aides, j'ai récupéré en plus :
• l'iPod nano 3g noir
• l'iPod nano 3g turquoise
• l'iPod nano 4g noir
• l'iPod nano 5g orange

Encore merci à toutes et tous pour vos contribution ! Le nombre d'icônes d'iPod de ma collection s'élèvent désormais à 45 (sur 83) 

Et merci Vanton pour ton oeil de lynx, j'ai rajouté la couleur manquante (iPod nano 5g noir) à ma liste !


----------



## daffyb (4 Août 2017)

Tu devrais mettre à jour l'illustration de ton listing.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (27 Août 2017)

Tu as eu le shuffle 3G noir ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, je dois pouvoir te l'envoyer (du moins je crois que mon shuffle est noir ^^).


----------



## melaure (28 Août 2017)

Dommage j'ai toutes les couleurs d'iPod Mini ... 

Tu es sur que toutes ces icônes ne se trouve pas en ressources dans iTunes ?


----------



## nulleentout (20 Septembre 2017)

Icône envoyée
Bonne journée


----------



## Stiop (24 Septembre 2017)

Encore un grand merci à vous tous ! Voici la liste actualisée des icônes encore à trouver :



Pour rappel, si quelqu'un possède un de ces iPod et a une minute à m'accorder, une simple commande fait tout le travail (après avoir branché l'iPod au mac) :
_*cp /Volumes/*[nom de l'ipod]*/.VolumeIcon.icns Desktop/icone.icns && chflags nohidden Desktop/icone.icns*_
(pour le nom de l'iPod, il suffit de taper les premières lettres, puis d'appuyer sur tab)


----------



## sachader (9 Octobre 2017)

Stiop a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
> Fan d'Apple, je réalise depuis quelques années une collection d'icônes (plus précisément de fichiers icns). Loufoque, certes, mais pas plus bête que les timbres  J'ai jusqu'alors réuni plus de 860 pièces dans ma collection, mais il me manque presque toutes les icônes d'iPod nano et shuffle. En effet, chaque iPod de chaque couleur et de chaque génération possède une icône différente !
> 
> Je lance donc à* appel à la solidarité* parmi les lecteurs et lectrices de MacG possédant un iPod et un Mac ! Est-ce que quelques bonnes âmes pourraient m'aider à compléter ma collection et prendre une minute (ça ne dure pas plus longtemps, promis !) pour récupérer l'icône de leur iPod et me l'envoyer par mail ?   Ca serait simplement fabuleux de votre part !
> ...


----------



## sachader (9 Octobre 2017)

bonjour, je suis en possession d' 1 ipod nano 1ère génération black 2GB avec housse en cuir d'origine, écouteurs d'origine et cable alimentation d'origine , je cherche à savoir à quel prix je pourrais le vendre. merci


----------



## Yashu (13 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je suis toujours en posséssion d'un ipod 120 go, et celui ci marche de moins en moins. Est ce qu'Apple compte t il commercialiser des ipod avec des espaces aussi importants prochainement ou est ce toujours au stade de la rumeur ?


----------



## melaure (14 Novembre 2017)

Des iPods, j'en doute, mais les iPhone vont jusqu'à 256 Go de stockage. Donc plus besoin d'iPod 120 Go ...


----------



## Maxmad68 (14 Novembre 2017)

Stiop a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
> Fan d'Apple, je réalise depuis quelques années une collection d'icônes (plus précisément de fichiers icns). Loufoque, certes, mais pas plus bête que les timbres  J'ai jusqu'alors réuni plus de 860 pièces dans ma collection, mais il me manque presque toutes les icônes d'iPod nano et shuffle. En effet, chaque iPod de chaque couleur et de chaque génération possède une icône différente !
> 
> Je lance donc à* appel à la solidarité* parmi les lecteurs et lectrices de MacG possédant un iPod et un Mac ! Est-ce que quelques bonnes âmes pourraient m'aider à compléter ma collection et prendre une minute (ça ne dure pas plus longtemps, promis !) pour récupérer l'icône de leur iPod et me l'envoyer par mail ?   Ca serait simplement fabuleux de votre part !
> ...



Bonsoir,
J'ai un Nano 6g bleu et un Nano 3g rose si tu veux
Envoie moi ton email par MP si ça t'intéresse [emoji6]


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2018)

Tu veux celle de l'iPod 3G ou tu l'as déjà ? C'est une icône de l'iPod avec le symbole FW sur l'écran.
C'est celui là :


----------



## xibolope (1 Novembre 2019)

Je déterre ce sujet. Je suis à la recherche de l'icône de l'iPod Nano 7 rose.


----------



## Vanton (1 Novembre 2019)

Hum le nano 7 c’est la fin... Je ne connais personne qui en ait un à vrai dire.


----------



## daffyb (3 Novembre 2019)

xibolope a dit:


> Je déterre ce sujet. Je suis à la recherche de l'icône de l'iPod Nano 7 rose.


J'ai le nano rouge... désolé


----------

